# Link communication failure?



## Verzweifelter2K (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

daheim funzte mein code einwandfrei, hier an der Schule bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:

die server.java Klasse wird als erstes gestartet:


```
public class Server 
{ 
	  public static void main( String[] args ) throws RemoteException 
	  { 
		    LocateRegistry.createRegistry( Registry.REGISTRY_PORT ); 
		 
		    DatabaseAccessImplementation adder = new DatabaseAccessImplementation(); 
		    DatabaseAccess stub = (DatabaseAccess) UnicastRemoteObject.exportObject( adder, 0 ); 
		    RemoteServer.setLog( System.out ); 
		 
		    Registry registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry(); 
		    registry.rebind( "Adder", stub ); 
		    System.out.println( "Server gestartet + RMI angemeldet" );  

	  }  
}
```

Fehlermeldung:


```
Communications link failure

Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
27.05.2008 12:35:41 sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef logCall
FEINER: RMI TCP Connection(1)-10.1.11.61: [10.1.11.61: sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl[0:0:0, 0]: void rebind(java.lang.String, java.rmi.Remote)]
27.05.2008 12:35:41 sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef logCall
FEINER: RMI TCP Connection(2)-10.1.11.61: [10.1.11.61: sun.rmi.transport.DGCImpl[0:0:0, 2]: java.rmi.dgc.Lease dirty(java.rmi.server.ObjID[], long, java.rmi.dgc.Lease)]
Server + RMI angemeldet
```

Was verursacht dieses Communication link failure?

starte ich nach der server.java Klasse die client.java Klasse und führe eine Datenbankoperation aus die über eine RMI-Methode geht und ann auf die DB Klasse zugreift, dann schmeißt es mir eine Exception...

in existiertBenutzername(..) suche ich den benutzernamen und dabei wird natürlich eine Verbindung zur MySql datenbank hergestellt und dann batsch der Fehler unten ??? Kann mir jemand helfen das Problem zu lösen bitte?


```
27.05.2008 12:39:37 sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef logCallException
FEIN: RMI TCP Connection(4)-10.1.11.61: [10.1.11.61] exception: 
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at Database.existiertBenutzername(Database.java:54)
	at DatabaseAccessImplementation.sucheBenutzernameRMI(DatabaseAccessImplementation.java:20)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(UnicastServerRef.java:305)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Transport.java:159)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Transport.java:155)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(TCPTransport.java:535)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run0(TCPTransport.java:790)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(TCPTransport.java:649)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.runTask(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:885)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:907)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
27.05.2008 12:40:41 sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef logCall
FEINER: RMI TCP Connection(5)-10.1.11.61: [10.1.11.61: sun.rmi.transport.DGCImpl[0:0:0, 2]: java.rmi.dgc.Lease dirty(java.rmi.server.ObjID[], long, java.rmi.dgc.Lease)]
```


----------



## Verzweifelter2K (27. Mai 2008)

ganz vergessen...

das ist der Code zur Herstellung der DB Connection:

 myConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost","root","");    

habe root und "" natürlich dem user/pw in der schule angepasst,habe ich sonst was vergessen?


----------



## Verzweifelter2K (28. Mai 2008)

kann den keiner helfen oder mir einen Tip geben?


----------

